# Build Path einstellen



## e9926044 (21. Jun 2011)

Hi,

ich habe jetzt einige Projekte aus dem SVN ausgecheckt und wollte jetzt auf eine Klasse klicken, da habe ich die Meldung "The resource is not on the build path of a Java project." bekommen. Ich habe jetzt nachgelesen, dass ich den Build Path einstellen muss aber ich finde unter den Properties keine Menü "Java Build Path":
Ausgecheckt hab ichs aus dem SVN so, dass es einen überordner gibt und in diesem die Projekte drinn sind, im Überordner gibt es nur Resource, Builders, usw. und ich habe 3 SVN Ordner in denen die Projekte drinnen sind.
Hat da jemand eine Idee, wie ich den Pfad einstellen kann? 
lg


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jun 2011)

wäre es nicht hilfreich, die IDE zu benennen, Eclipse oder etwas anderes?
vielleicht sind die Projekte noch nicht wirklich Java-Projekte, an Screenshot mit Symbolen usw. kann man manches erkennen,
versuche gegebenenfalls einen mit mehreren Informationen: ProjectExplorer mit dem Projekt(en?) und wichtigsten Unterverzeichnissen, die Datei im Editor oder was immer du versuchst, die Fehlermeldung,

für Java-Projekte:
File, Import, Existing Projects into Workspace


----------



## e9926044 (21. Jun 2011)

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse Helios (sorry) . Genau das ist es, ich muss die Projekte erst importieren -> habs bei einem versucht und dann gehts.
Dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage, ich habe ca. 200 Projekte in dem Workspace welche sich eben in 3 Folder (welche vom SVN übernommen wurden) drinnen sind. Wie kann ich alle Projekte auf einmal in den Workspace (da wo sie ja meiner Meinung schon drinnen sind) importieren -> oder muss ich das für jedes der 200 Projekte einzeln machen?


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jun 2011)

mir persönlich ist leider keine Automation bekannt,

wenn du in jedem der 200 Projekte jeweils stundenlang arbeiten willst (also Jahre insgesamt), dann dürften die 200 Schritte nicht so viel sein,
wer 200 Bücher liest kann auch 200x ins Bücherregal greifen 

aber so wirds gewiss nicht sein, du brauchst nur die komilierten Dateien zur Ausführung oder ähnliches, stimmts?
grundsätzlich sollte es dann einen anderen Aufbau geben, alle Sourcen in ein bzw. wenige Projekte 
oder jedes fertige Projekt irgendwann mal,  evtl. per Konsolen-Tools, als jar-Archiv verpacken und diese 200 aus einem Verzeichnis in den Build-Path packen, bzw. ein BuildPath kann auch als Textdatei ins SVN,

eine IDE unterstützt aber glaube ich grundsätzlich keine Automation in der Hinsicht, 
Projekte sollten schon richtige Projekte sein, keine Alibi-Verpackungen


----------



## e9926044 (21. Jun 2011)

Ich schätz mal ich check falsch aus dem SVN aus obwohl ich nicht wirklich weiß was ich da falsch machen soll, ich cklich einfach im SVN View -> CheckOut


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jun 2011)

vielleicht ist es ja so eingestellt dass du das nur das Gesamt-"Ding" nochmal als Java-Projekt importieren muss,
mit kleiner Chance würde der angesprochene Screenshot dazu helfen,

vielleicht jemanden fragen der speziell dieses SVN nutzt, 
wenn es was öffentliches ist gibts dann keine Anleitung?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jun 2011)

Derzeit sind Projekte in Eclipse immer flach. Wenn du also nicht die 3 Parent Folder auscheckst, sondern die alle Projekte die sich darunter befinden, dann funktioniert es.
Automatisieren lässt sich das mit einem Team Project Set.
Alternativ dazu kannst du Maven mit der SVN Integration verwenden.
Es gibt dann ein 'Checkout as Maven Project'. Wenn die Parent Folder eine Pom enthalten die die Kindprojekte auflistet, werden alle Kindprojekte automatisch als Projekte eingebunden.


----------

